# con chi è eletto come



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti!

In un articolo ho letto il seguente citato di Giorgia Meloni:

"Io sto con il popolo e con chi è eletto come Orbán”.

La mia domanda è se qui un madrelingua italiano, la parola _eletto _la percepisce come un "liscio" aggettivo, o piuttosto come il participio passato del verbo _eleggere?_ 

(Per spiegarmi meglio: personalmente in questo caso preferirei "... e con chi è _stato eletto_ come Orbán”).


Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## King Crimson

Personalmente, nel contesto dato la interpreto come participio. Si tratta di una quelle forme giornalistico-politiche sintetiche (al posto di dire ..._con chi è stato eletto_) che ormai hanno attecchito anche nel linguaggio comune.


----------



## Pietruzzo

King Crimson said:


> Personalmente, nel contesto dato la interpreto come participio. Si tratta di una quelle forme giornalistico-politiche sintetiche (al posto di dire ..._con chi è stato eletto_) che ormai hanno attecchito anche nel linguaggio comune.


Per me il presente va bene perché esprime un concetto generale, senza riferimenti di tempo. Chi viene eletto dal popolo merita rispetto.


----------



## francisgranada

Pietruzzo said:


> Per me il presente va bene perché esprime un concetto generale, senza riferimenti di tempo. Chi viene eletto dal popolo merita rispetto.


Capisco e non dico di no . Comunque, è appunto questa la sostanza della  mia domanda.

Cioè, "è eletto" nel senso di "viene eletto" per me dà più o meno l'idea di "Orbán _è_ continuamente/permanentemente _eletto _(passivo del verbo _eleggere_)". Se invece la parola _eletto _la consideriamo aggettivo (e non participio), allora  "è eletto come"  corrisponde ai costrutti tipo "è buono come", "è cattivo come", ecc ... (senza riferimenti di tempo)

P.S. Continuo a pensare (ora anche con l'appoggio di King Crimson ) che nel dato contesto sarebbe più adeguato "_è stato eletto". _(Non insisto, ovviamente ...)


----------



## poincaré

Anche a me sarebbe sembrato leggermente meglio qualcosa come: "Io sto con il popolo _e con chiunque sia stato eletto_, come Orbán”.
(ho qualche dubbio invece che si debba comunque rispetto a chi sia stato eletto in quanto eletto... anche solo pensando a un tale che pur le vinse, le elezioni, nel luglio '32 in Germania... ma siamo OT)

Un'interpretazione curiosa (e certo sbagliata!) si ottiene interpretando _eletto_ nel senso di "eccellente, nobile" (come nel romanzo di Mann).
Ciao (e complimenti per il tuo italiano perfetto!)


----------



## King Crimson

poincaré said:


> Un'interpretazione curiosa (e certo sbagliata!) si ottiene interpretando _eletto_ nel senso di "eccellente, nobile" (come nel romanzo di Mann).



Anche a me era venuta in mente questa intepretazione, così come l'annosa diatriba su governi / premier eletti dal popolo e non (diatriba alla quale la frase della Meloni mi sembra fare riferimento), ma poi mi sono astenuto dall'approfondire, appunto perché quasi certamente si finirebbe con l'esulare dall'ambito prettamente linguistico.


----------



## francisgranada

poincaré said:


> Un'interpretazione curiosa (e certo sbagliata!) si ottiene interpretando _eletto_ nel senso di "eccellente, nobile"  ....





King Crimson said:


> Anche a me era venuta in mente questa intepretazione ...


Grazie a voi, ho imparato qualcosa di nuovo (prima non conoscevo questo uso/accezione della parola _eletto_). Comunque, conoscendo un poco il contesto (o diciamo, il "sottofondo politico"), non mi pare probabile che sia questa la interpretazione valida in questo caso concreto. 





poincaré said:


> Ciao (e complimenti per il tuo italiano perfetto!)


Ciao e tante grazie per queste parole .  (Poi, sinceramente, il mio italiano è lontanissimo dalla perfezione ... )


----------



## poincaré

Mi accorgo che nel mio commento si è insinuato un elemento di ambiguità. 
L'"interpretazione sbagliata" (a mio dire, si capisce) è riferita al fatto che Meloni non intendesse il termine _eletto_ come _nobile_, non è riferita ad un giudizio (mio) sul politico Orban (per quel poco che so, il giudizio ce l'ho, ma lo tengo per me... .
Buona domenica a tutti.


----------



## Olaszinhok

poincaré said:


> (ho qualche dubbio invece che si debba comunque rispetto a chi sia stato eletto in quanto eletto... anche solo pensando a un tale che pur le vinse, le elezioni, nel luglio '32 in Germania... ma siamo OT)


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> prima non conoscevo questo uso/accezione della parola _eletto_


C'è un famoso detto evangelico: _Molti saranno i chiamati, pochi gli eletti. _(Secondo me, Orbán forse non farà parte dei 'pochi'..). 
In questo detto, ''eletti'' significa scelti/prescelti, secondo il senso del latino ''eligere'' = scegliere.


----------



## poincaré

bearded said:


> C'è un famoso detto evangelico: _Molti saranno i chiamati, pochi gli eletti._



Ma certo, come ho potuto non pensarci!  Che in fondo è anche - direi - il senso di "eletto" (=prescelto) attribuito al protagonista nel romanzo di Mann (che però ho letto... qualche decennio fa, il ricordo non è proprio freschissimo...)
Buona domenica.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Francis! E ciao a tutti! 

Dal mio punto di vista, in questa frase "è eletto" è semplicemente un verbo copulativo al presente, ovviamente, passivo, altrimenti non potrebbe svolgere la sua naturale funzione di copula.


----------



## francisgranada

bearded said:


> C'è un famoso detto evangelico: _Molti saranno i chiamati, pochi gli eletti. ..._ In questo detto, ''eletti'' significa scelti/prescelti, secondo il senso del latino ''eligere'' = scegliere.


Sì, ma qui _eletti _è un participio ed il senso è chiaro, cioè non mi pare che abbia l'accezione "nobile, eccelente". (Certo, quegli eletti in qualche senso saranno anche eccellenti).  





> (Secondo me, Orbán forse non farà parte dei 'pochi'  ...)


Allora pare che neanche la Meloni ...


----------



## dragonseven

francisgranada said:


> Capisco e non dico di no . Comunque, è appunto questa la sostanza della  mia domanda.
> 
> Cioè, "è eletto" nel senso di "viene eletto" per me dà più o meno l'idea di "Orbán _è_ continuamente/permanentemente _eletto _(passivo del verbo _eleggere_)". Se invece la parola _eletto _la consideriamo aggettivo (e non participio), allora  "è eletto come"  corrisponde ai costrutti tipo "è buono come", "è cattivo come", ecc ... (senza riferimenti di tempo)
> 
> P.S. Continuo a pensare (ora anche con l'appoggio di King Crimson ) che nel dato contesto sarebbe più adeguato "_è stato eletto". _(Non insisto, ovviamente ...)


No, "è eletto" è presente e intende «ora, in questo momento», «nel momento attuale»; "è stato eletto" è passato prossimo e intende «già, prima». Col primo ci si riferisce a nomina ancora in corso, col secondo a nomina ormai passata.

Non è la stessa cosa, quindi dire "è eletto" non è una forma sintetica di "è stato eletto".


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao Dragon.


dragonseven said:


> ... Non è la stessa cosa, quindi dire "è eletto" non è una forma sintetica di "è stato eletto".


Sì, chiaro, non mi sono espresso bene. Volevo dire che _eletto _(< participio di eleggere) ha il suo senso chiaro e per me non significa eccellente o nobile.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Francis.

Quella mia frase era a commento del tuo _post scriptum_. Ed in particolare a quanto vi è scritto tra parentesi.


----------



## francisgranada

Aha, ho capito  ...


----------



## dragonseven

Beh, scusami, colpa mia! Non sono stato proprio chiaro in #14.


----------



## lorenzos

"È eletto" significa: vince le elezioni o ha vinto le elezioni?
Se concordiamo che eletto non è aggettivo:
- Metto quel che trovo e che è stirato.
- Mangio quel che trovo e che è (stato) cucinato.


----------



## francisgranada

lorenzos said:


> "È eletto" significa: vince le elezioni o ha vinto le elezioni?
> Se concordiamo che eletto non è aggettivo:


Strettamente parlando, se non aggettivo allora dovrebbe essere  presente passivo. Cioè più o meno _viene eletto_, _si elegge.


_


----------



## dragonseven

@lorenzos: Ah, perché adesso anche stirare e cucinare sarebbero verbi copulativi della classe degli elettivi?
Questa mi è nuova! 

Gli eletti non vincono niente, assumono una carica, un posto.


francisgranada said:


> Strettamente parlando, se non aggettivo allora dovrebbe essere presente passivo. Cioè più o meno _viene eletto_, _si elegge._


 

EDIT: Ho dimenticato di precisare però che nella frase in OP "è eletto" non è da considerarsi semplicemente un verbo passivo, bensí una copula. Il verbo non ha valore predicativo ma collega il predicato nominale "come Orbán" al soggetto "chi".
Significa «Io sto con il popolo e gli equivalenti ad Orbán (intendendo: gli equivalenti alle sue ragioni, che seguono il suo pensiero per il quale ricoprono la carica; ossia gli eletti, coloro che sono in carica)». Ovviamente, ci sono altri eletti che però non la pensano come Orbán.
È come dire, ma con senso diverso, «Io sto con i popolo e con chi è in carica come Orbán»; qui la copula è un semplice presente.


----------



## lorenzos

Scusami, dov’è l’uso predicativo della classe degli elettivi? Dov’è il predicato nominale?
“é eletto *come Orbán*” non è uguale a “chi è eletto *come presidente*/primo ministro/miss mondo”.
Qui eleggere è usato come sininimo di scegliere, preferire.


----------



## dragonseven

No! Non credo proprio.
L'ho già spiegato prima.
Vedila in questo modo: quando c'è un capo, un _leader_, e tutti i suoi seguaci appunto seguono la sua corrente di pensiero, costoro di solito prendono il suo nome quando svolgono l'attività di promozione e promulgazione di detto pensiero. 
In italiano si ha l'abitudine a definire questo gruppo di persone con un sostantivo/aggettivo formato aggiungendo al nome del _leader_ o del suo partito un suffisso come «-ista» o «-iano» (ad esempio, nel caso di Grillo nessuno dei due, le persone del gruppo di Grillo che sono d'accordo in toto con lui e portano avanti le sue idee sono denominate grillini), vedi i Finiani, i Salviniani, i Berlusconiani, i forzisti, i democristiani, gli Andreottiani, i Marxisti, i Leninisti, i Bersaniani, i Lettiani, i Renziani ecc. ecc.
Quindi, che avrebbe dovuto dire la Meloni? «Io sto con il popolo e con gli Orbanisti/Orbaniani/fidesziti in parlamento»?
Oppure, «Io sto con il popolo e con chi è Orbanista/Orbaniano/fideszista in parlamento»?
Oppure, «Io sto con il popolo e con chi è eletto Orbanista/Orbaniano/fideszista»?
Molto piú intelligibile dire «Io sto con il popolo e con chi è eletto come Orbán», no? Ossia «Io sto con il popolo e con chi porterà avanti in parlamento le idee di Orbán».
Stessa cosa varrebbe se si dicesse (lei non può  ) «Io sto con il popolo e con chi è eletto come Grillo». Anche se Grillo non è stato eletto non è questo il punto, è stato eletto il suo pensiero e con lui i suoi militanti, i suoi seguaci, i grillini insomma (_idem_ per Berlusconi e i forzisti).
Dopodiché, è un altro discorso il fatto che nessuno direbbe mai la frase come impostata sopra ma direbbe «Io sto con il popolo e con i grillini in parlamento».


Questa è la mia analisi. 
Lo so, non sono bravo a spiegarmi, mi dilungo troppo, spero che tutto sommato si capisca.
Ovviamente, ciò scritto è a titolo personale. 
Ogni riferimento a persone o cose è puramente casuale.


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> Io sto con il popolo e con chi è eletto come Orbán


A parte il fatto che lo stile della Meloni non è proprio il massimo e dunque la frase contiene una certa dose di ambiguità, io la interpreterei così: _Io sto con il popolo e con chi viene eletto dal popolo, come Orban.  _Questo presente passivo ''è eletto'' secondo me è ''atemporale'', cioè lei sta con gli eletti dal popolo di ogni epoca, proprio come ha scritto Pietruzzo. Ci sono due ragioni per cui io (diversamente da Francis) non ''preferirei'' _è stato eletto:_
1. dicendo ''è stato eletto'' la validità della frase sembra riferirsi in prevalenza al passato, mentre invece credo si possa riferire a qualunque epoca;
2. si potrebbe equivocare ''è stato eletto _come Orban_'' intendendo ''è stato eletto con la stessa procedura di Orban'', cioè ''io non sto con chi invece è stato eletto in modo diverso''..
Circa la natura di ''eletto'': chiaramente, secondo la mia interpretazione, ''è eletto'' è la 3a persona del presente passivo di 'eleggere', e dunque 'eletto' è il participio passato del verbo 'eleggere' (in alcune altre lingue esiste anche il participio presente passivo, che andrebbe bene qui, ma in italiano non c'è).
Invece nella mia citazione evangelica al #10 - che intendeva essere leggermente scherzosa in questo contesto - gli ''eletti'' è un participio sostantivato (=le persone prescelte).


----------



## Paulfromitaly

bearded said:


> A parte il fatto che lo stile della Meloni non è proprio il massimo e dunque la frase contiene una certa dose di ambiguità, io la interpreterei così: _Io sto con il popolo e con chi viene eletto dal popolo, come Orban._


Esattamente.

Voler leggere "eletto" nel senso più aulico del termine è una forzatura al solo scopo di creare una discussione.


----------



## francisgranada

bearded said:


> ... la frase contiene una certa dose di ambiguità, io la interpreterei così: _Io sto con il popolo e con chi viene eletto dal popolo, come Orban.  _Questo presente passivo ''è eletto'' secondo me è ''atemporale'' ...


Ciao Bearded. Sì, infatti la tua interpretazione  corrisponde meglio alla situazione.

(poi è solo la Meloni che ci potrebbe  rivelare  che cosa intendeva dire ... o forse neanche lei )


----------



## Paulfromitaly

francisgranada said:


> (poi è solo la Meloni che ci potrebbe rivelare che cosa intendeva dire


No, il punto è esattamente questo - la frase, nel contesto in cui è stata pronunciata, è inequivocabile.


----------



## dragonseven

francisgranada said:


> bearded said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... la frase contiene una certa dose di ambiguità, io la interpreterei così: _Io sto con il popolo e con chi viene eletto dal popolo, come Orban.  _Questo presente passivo ''è eletto'' secondo me è ''atemporale'' ...
> 
> 
> 
> Ciao Bearded. Sì, infatti la tua interpretazione  corrisponde meglio alla situazione.
> 
> (poi è solo la Meloni che ci potrebbe  rivelare  che cosa intendeva dire ... o forse neanche lei )
Click to expand...

Mah, dal mio punto di vista, dubito fortemente che la Meloni possa stare con chi è all'opposizione di Orbán. 


Paulfromitaly said:


> [L]a frase, nel contesto in cui è stata pronunciata, è inequivocabile.


 Sono d'accordo.


----------



## francisgranada

Paulfromitaly said:


> No, il punto è esattamente questo - la frase, nel contesto in cui è stata pronunciata, è inequivocabile.


Capisco perfettamente cosa stai dicendo, ma nonostante tutte le nostre analisi,  no mi è chiaro qual è il "vero" senso di "essere eletto _come Orbán_". Se per esempio (ipoteticamente), la Meloni voleva sottolineare il fatto che Orbán fu eletto dalla maggioranza (o gran parte) del popolo, allora avrebbe dovuto dire "... e con chi è _stato eletto_ come Orbán”.  E' per questo che avevo scritto "è solo la Meloni che ci potrebbe rivelare che cosa intendeva dire".


----------



## Paulfromitaly

francisgranada said:


> Capisco perfettamente cosa stai dicendo, ma nonostante tutte le nostre analisi,  no mi è chiaro qual è il "vero" senso di "essere eletto _come Orbán_". Se per esempio (ipoteticamente), la Meloni voleva sottolineare il fatto che Orbán fu eletto dalla maggioranza (o gran parte) del popolo, allora avrebbe dovuto dire "... e con chi è _stato eletto_ come Orbán”.  E' per questo che avevo scritto "è solo la Meloni che ci potrebbe rivelare che cosa intendeva dire".


Orbán è una persona che ha l'incarico di presidente in seguito a elezioni (è stato votato, non è salito al potere con un colpo di stato), quindi è un "eletto".
Il fatto che la frase della Meloni non brilli in quanto a chiarezza non la rende comunque ambigua.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Per un madrelingua, da un punto di vista linguistico,  la frase della Meloni non presenta alcuna ambiguità, il significato è chiarissimo.


----------



## dragonseven

francisgranada said:


> Capisco perfettamente cosa stai dicendo, ma nonostante tutte le nostre analisi, no*n* mi è chiaro qual è il "vero" senso di "essere eletto _come Orbán_".


Ciao Francis,

ho provato a spiegarlo al #23. Evidentemente con scarso risultato.
Provo a farla piú semplice.
Secondo te, cosa significano "Io sono Charlie Hebdo", "Io sono Parigi", "Io sono Negan" ecc.?
La frase della Meloni ha lo stesso significato e poteva essere semplificata in «Io sono Orbán», l'unico problema è che non sarebbe stata altrettanto chiara, dato l'inusuale costrutto nella nostra lingua per trasmettere quel genere di messaggio.


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> dubito fortemente che la Meloni possa stare con chi è all'opposizione di Orbán.


Caro Dragon, forse io non mi sono spiegato bene. La mia interpretazione è proprio che lei è dalla parte di Orban e di quelli che (come lui) sono eletti dal popolo.  Se avesse detto ''con chi è stato eletto come Orban'' (ma non l'ha detto) si sarebbe forse potuto intendere che lei sta solo dalla parte di quelli che sono stati - in passato - eletti col sistema con cui è stato eletto O. Una virgola dopo ''eletto'', nella frase della Meloni, avrebbe contribuito a chiarire il senso.
Dov'è allora la contraddizione? Chi ha mai detto che lei ''possa stare con chi è all'opposizione di Orban''?

(incidentalmente, a me fanno orrore sia le idee della Meloni che le idee e i comportamenti di Orban. Chiedo scusa a Francis, ma scrivendo in fretta dimentico sempre il sistema per scrivere a con l'accento acuto - mi pare 'Alt0225' in questa tastiera: á..., sì, è così).


----------



## lorenzos

A me sembra che avesse già detto tutto @King Crimson 


King Crimson said:


> Personalmente, nel contesto dato la interpreto come participio. Si tratta di una quelle forme giornalistico-politiche sintetiche (al posto di dire ..._con chi è stato eletto_) che ormai hanno attecchito anche nel linguaggio comune.


@dragonseven  La Meloni sta con chi è (stato) eletto dal popolo, come Orban, come Putin. Non con chi è nominato, come Monti o la Troika.


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> A me sembra che avesse già detto tutto King Crimson


L'unica differenza è che per me ''è eletto'' non sta al posto di ''è stato eletto'' - cioè non si tratta di una formula giornalistico-sintetica - bensì significa ''chi è stato/viene/verrà eletto'': è un presente ''atemporale''. È un po' la differenza tra _ammiro chi ha corso la maratona in un'ora _e _ammiro chi corre la maratona in un'ora._


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Bearded! 


bearded said:


> Dov'è allora la contraddizione? Chi ha mai detto che lei ''possa stare con chi è all'opposizione di Orban''?


 Qui:


bearded said:


> *[L]a frase contiene una certa dose di ambiguità*, io la interpreterei così: _Io sto con il popolo e con *chi* *viene eletto dal popolo*, come Orban. _Questo presente passivo ''è eletto'' secondo me è ''atemporale'', cioè *lei sta con gli eletti dal popolo di ogni epoca*


«... che siano di una parte o dell'altra» non lo escludi.
"Chi viene eletto dal popolo, come Orbán" è dire una cosa, ossia tutti gli eletti dal popolo ad una carica rappresentanti la maggioranza e/o l'opposizione tra i quali v'è Orbán.
"Chi è eletto come Orbán" è dire un'altra cosa, ossia tutti i rappresentanti *in carica* in parlamento e no che la pensano e agiscono come farebbe Orbán (nella frase non dice che lei sta con gli eletti scelti dal popolo: gli eletti non sono per forza scelti dal popolo, bensí dal meccanismo di elezione: potrebbero pure essere tutti selezionati dalla classe dirigente [e noi ne sappiamo bene qualcosa di come funziona], con questo mi limito ad interpretare la frase, non so quali siano i meccanismi vigenti in Ungheria).

@lorenzos: I rappresentanti in carica *sono stati* candidati e *sono* eletti a ricoprire un determinato ruolo fino alla fine del loro mandato, sempreché non avvenga qualcosa che li faccia decadere dalla loro carica.

E qui mi fermo, credo di aver già detto tutto quanto avevo da dire al riguardo.


----------



## bearded

Beh, dragon, in un certo senso hai ragione - anche se per me spacchi un po' il capello in 4... Per me è chiaro il significato implicito ''Io sto con chi (tra i governanti) è eletto, come Orbán'', e non ho mai inteso gli eletti all'opposizione di O. (se ce ne sono..).  Probabilmente nel contesto c'era qualche accenno ad altri governanti.


----------



## francisgranada

King Crimson said:


> Personalmente, nel contesto dato la interpreto come participio. Si tratta di una quelle forme giornalistico-politiche sintetiche (al posto di dire ..._con chi è stato eletto_) ...


E' stata questa (o qualcosa del genere) anche la mia prima impressione spontanea. Nonostante la presente discussione, sempre penso  che qualche probabilià a favore di questa interpretazione ancora ci sia ... In tal caso la Meloni poteva pensare ai politici attualmente in carica di tipo Orbán, cioè a quelli che _sono stati (già) eletti_.

Supponendo che la brava Meloni abbia usato _è eletto_ "consapevolmente" (quindi non al posto di _è stato eletto_), allora l'interpretazione 





bearded said:


> _Io sto con il popolo e con chi viene eletto dal popolo, come Orban _


mi pare sensata e grammaticalmente corretta. Comunque qui mi sfugge un po' il senso della frase come tale, finalmente tutti i politici sono eletti dal popolo, non solo quelli "di tipo Orbán".  





dragonseven said:


> Molto piú intelligibile dire «Io sto con il popolo e con chi è eletto come Orbán», no? Ossia «Io sto con il popolo e con chi porterà avanti in parlamento le idee di Orbán».


In questo caso _eletto _secondo me potrebbe considerarsi un aggettivo sostantivato (cioè praticamente sta per "in parlamento" nel tuo esempio). Non sarebbe quindi più adeguato "Io sto con il popolo e con chi è *un *eletto come Orbán” (nel senso "Io sto con il popolo e con tutti gli eletti/parlamentari come [è] Orbán”) ?

Per evitare tutte le speculazioni, per me bastava dire «Io sto con il popolo e con chi è come Orbán» (senza _eletto_)  ...


----------



## dragonseven

francisgranada said:


> Supponendo che la brava Meloni *abbia usato è eletto* "consapevolmente" (quindi *non al posto di è eletto*), allora l'interpretazione mi pare sensata e grammaticalmente corretta.


 


> In questo caso _eletto _mi pare un aggettivo sostantivato (cioè praticamente sta per "in parlamento" nel tuo esempio). Non sarebbe quindi più adeguato "Io sto con il popolo e con chi è *un *eletto come Orbán” (nel senso "Io sto con il popolo e con tutti gli eletti/parlamentari come [è] Orbán” ?


 Assolutamente sí!
Il problema, forse [e per come conosco la Meloni, mi pare molto probabile], è che in italiano dire «gli eletti» porta subito ad una accezione particolare di stampo religioso. Quindi, per non essere fraintesa o per essere politicamente corretta, ha riportato quel sostantivo al singolare mettendolo nella forma utilizzata, ma cosí facendo, grammaticalmente, l'ha valorizzato come participio: "chi è eletto" --> «chi è deputato, senatore, sindaco e qualunque altro amministratore» con la precisazione "come Orbán" --> «del tipo, molto simile ad Orbán» (e non serve specificare ulteriormente che la similitudine è intesa politicamente parlando)


> Per evitare tutte le speculazioni, per me bastava dire «Io sto con il popolo e con chi è come Orbán» (senza _eletto_)  ...


 Concordo, però sappiamo che Orbán non è proprio un sant'uomo e che certe cose che lui ha fatto e fa tuttora, non può farle anche un cittadino comune.


@bearded: Non avevo alcuna intenzione di mettere parole nelle tue mani che non hai scritto, quanto ho riportato in precedenza era solo per esprimere quel che lasciava intendere a me la frase con la tua modifica, niente piú. 
Non intendo neppure spaccare il capello in #4, le mie intenzioni sono legate esclusivamente a far capire quello che la frase trasmette a me quando la leggo.


----------



## poincaré

francisgranada said:


> Per evitare tutte le speculazioni, per me bastava dire «Io sto con il popolo e con chi è come Orbán» (senza _eletto_)



Questo è - secondo me - il senso vero del dire della Meloni e il significato della frase. Però in questa (per così dire) "enunciazione neutra" sarebbe venuta a mancare l'allusione (a mio avviso un poco demagogica) alla mancanza di quella sacralità che verrebbe (in una certa visione) dall' "investitura popolare": quest'ultima, sempre all'interno di una certa prospettiva, "santifica" (qualcuno ricorderà il paragone di un nostro politico - che all'epoca aveva vinto le elezioni - tra chi vince le elezioni e chi è "unto dal Signore"...). Naturalmente in implicita polemica con governi tecnici o premir "nominati" ecc.

Questo vuol dire che la politica Meloni stia con "qualunque" eletto, di qualsiasi colore sia (ad esempio, della sinistra più estrema)? Certamente no. La vittoria elettorale santifica sì, ma preferibilmente... i nostri 

Evocare un politico di destra da parte di un politico di destra non è cioè casuale, questioni linguistiche a parte!
Buona serata.


----------



## francisgranada

> Supponendo che la brava Meloni *abbia usato è eletto* "consapevolmente" (quindi *non al posto di è eletto*), allora l'interpretazione mi pare sensata e grammaticalmente corretta.


L'ho corretto ... (volevo scrivere "non al posto di _*è stato* eletto_")


----------



## dragonseven

Ah, OK. 
Credo anch'io che la Meloni l'abbia fatto consapevolmente, ma non per dare l'interpretazione che reputi sensata e corretta.


----------



## Olaszinhok

"Un bel tacer non fu mai scritto"... ma continuo a chiedermi che cosa abbia da apportare questo _thread _da un punto di vista linguistico, dopo ben 43 interventi: nulla, assolutamente nulla.


----------



## lorenzos

Be', potresti fare il 46° e dire tu cosa vuol dire o come interpreti "è eletto come Orban"?


----------



## bearded

Olaszinhok said:


> continuo a chiedermi che cosa abbia da apportare questo _thread _da un punto di vista linguistico, dopo ben 43 interventi: nulla, assolutamente nulla.


Ma come, non ravvisi l'estrema e cruciale importanza di comprendere che cosa dice esattamente l'illustre  onorevole Meloni?

Francis: non tutti i politici al potere sono eletti dal popolo. Ci sono anche ad es. i (generali) golpisti... La Meloni comunque, dicendo  ''eletto, come Orban'' , credo voglia sottolineare che O. è democratico e che lei sta dalla parte dei democratici.


----------



## frugnaglio

Ciao a tutti.
Francis, secondo me hai semplicemente frainteso il significato di "come" nella frase. In questo caso non significa "alla maniera di", bensì introduce un'esemplificazione: ad esempio Orbán. Sarebbe più chiaro con una virgola dopo il "come".


----------



## francisgranada

frugnaglio said:


> ... secondo me hai semplicemente frainteso il significato di "come" nella frase. In questo caso non significa "alla maniera di", bensì introduce un'esemplificazione: ad esempio Orbán. Sarebbe più chiaro con una virgola dopo il "come".


Ciao. Non credo, ho provato ad interpretare la detta frase prendendo in considerazione entrambi i significati che suggerisci.

Comunque, non importa. La sostanza è che io (credo...) abbia capito tutte le vostre reazioni interessanti e che ho imparato qualcosa.  Grazie a tutti i partecipanti nella discussione .

A proposito, ho l'impressione che le parole della onorevole Meloni le abbiamo analizzate con maggior profondità di quella come lei stessa le ha pronunciate ...


----------



## frugnaglio

francisgranada said:


> A proposito, ho l'impressione che le parole della onorevole Meloni le abbiamo analizzate con maggior profondità di quella come lei stessa le ha pronunciate ...



Per lo meno su _questo_ non c'è alcun dubbio


----------



## dragonseven

frugnaglio said:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Francis, secondo me hai semplicemente frainteso il significato di "come" nella frase. In questo caso non significa "alla maniera di", bensì introduce un'esemplificazione: ad esempio Orbán. Sarebbe più chiaro con una virgola dopo il "come".


 
Ciao Frugnaglio, 

che significa "sarebbe piú chiaro con una virgola dopo il "come""? Forse, intendevi scrivere «prima», non "dopo". O sbaglio? 
Comunque, secondo me ha ragione Francis, anche a me non sembra possibile la tua interpretazione.
Per me, qui "come" crea una similitudine, dovrebbe stare per «quanto, nella funzione, nella qualità di» con senso di somiglianza o d'identità: «Chi è eletto [in] quanto Orbán».


----------



## frugnaglio

dragonseven said:


> Ciao Frugnaglio,
> 
> che significa "sarebbe piú chiaro con una virgola dopo il "come""? Forse, intendevi scrivere «prima», non "dopo". O sbaglio?
> Comunque, secondo me ha ragione Francis, anche a me non sembra possibile la tua interpretazione.
> Per me, qui "come" crea una similitudine, dovrebbe stare per «quanto, nella funzione, nella qualità di» con senso di somiglianza o d'identità: «Chi è eletto [in] quanto Orbán».



Sì, certo, intendevo prima del "come", non dopo!
Comunque la mia interpretazione, anzi l'unico modo di intendere la frase per me è quello di bearded, Pietruzzo, poincaré ecc. Non mi sembra possibile che qualcuno esprima quello che intendi tu con una frase costruita così.


----------



## dragonseven

Caro Frugnaglio, che tu lo accetti o no, "quello che intendo io con una frase costruita cosí" è il messaggio trasmesso in italiano.


----------

